# Synchroniser Thunderbird avec mac et pc?



## dave35 (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Peut on synchroniser thunderbird avec un mac et un Pc.
Chez moi un Mac en fixe et pour mes déplacements pro un portable XP?
Pour l'instant je n'utilise que thunderbird sur mon portable.
Ou avez vous une autre solution (J'ai plus de 20 comptes mails.)
Ou avec un abonnement .Mac?
Merci


----------



## ntx (13 Mai 2007)

Le plus simple avec Thunderbird est d'utiliser un compte IMAP : tes mails restent sur le serveur et tu peux créer des répertoires distants pour les classer.
Sinon : utiliser un webmail.


----------



## dave35 (13 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Par contre peux ton configurer mail sur mac avec plusieurs comptes et prendre l'abonnement .Mac  .
Ceci pourrait me permettre avec mon portable XP d'aller sur .mac pour regarder mes mails et par la même occasion de synchroniser avec le fixe sous mac.
Merci


----------



## ntx (13 Mai 2007)

dave35 a dit:


> Par contre peux ton configurer mail sur mac avec plusieurs comptes et prendre l'abonnement .Mac.


Oui tout comme avec Thunderbird. Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser .Mac, ça marche avec tous les autres fournisseurs de mail IMAP.


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Oui tout comme avec Thunderbird. Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser .Mac, ça marche avec tous les autres fournisseurs de mail IMAP.



Comme Free et Laposte.net  


En attendant que Gmail s'y mette :sleep: :sleep: , il y a une pétition pour porter la voix des usagers ICI


----------

